# Cir Device   Whats This???



## chris SS

EVERYTIME I LOAD MY PC. AND IT GOES TO THE WINDOWS SCREEN IT SAYS-

the fileCIR exe on CIR is needed.

WHAT IS CIR.  HOW CAN GET THE CIR SOFTWARE.  OR HOW CAN I REMOVE IT? HAS I DONT THINK I NEED IT.    

THANKS


----------



## bouncin

chris SS said:


> EVERYTIME I LOAD MY PC. AND IT GOES TO THE WINDOWS SCREEN IT SAYS-
> 
> the fileCIR exe on CIR is needed.
> 
> WHAT IS CIR.  HOW CAN GET THE CIR SOFTWARE.  OR HOW CAN I REMOVE IT? HAS I DONT THINK I NEED IT.
> 
> THANKS



CIR.exe is your Clip Index Restore.  You it may have got removed when you did a scan or something.  You may have to d/l it again.  It might be a long shot if it works though. I say this because there are many different builds of this file and there is really no why to tell what build you had.  One place you can start is http://www.acer.com.cn/driver/download.asp?file=/driver/whole/notebook/AS5670/WinXP/CIR.exe

You can try and run this file or if that doesn't work try and put it in your windows/system32 folder and restart to see if you still get the error.


----------

